# Imperial I Class Star Destroyer



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2015)

I have just uploaded Imperial I Class Star Destroyer to the downloads area.

This file can be uploaded and modified in the Starship Builder.

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------

